# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Nogmaals: Gratis download zelftest brochure

## peteroomens

*Waarschuwing: de brochure vervangt de dokter niet!*

Vaak kreeg ik als reactie van mijn patiënten 'zoals u het uitlegt begrijp ik het tenminste', gevolgd door 'klinkt logisch'.
Vooral lage [rugklachten, maar ook heup-, knie- en enkelklachten, blijken vaak met de houding te maken te hebben. Wordt er tijdens het onderzoek een oorzaak gevonden, dan zal de (huis)arts een behandeling en/of medicijnen adviseren. Lastiger wordt het wanneer geen oorzaak gevonden wordt. Zo'n klacht dreigt dan al gauw atypisch en op termijn zelfs chronisch te worden. Vanuit mijn praktijk heb ik een zelftest brochure geschreven om de volgende reden:

[LIST]
patiënt kan zelf testen waarbij, hoe en wanneer de klachten verergeren en
[LIST]
kan dit daardoor beter aan arts en behandelaar uitleggen.

Hieronder is deze brochure is gratis te downloaden:

http://www.drbody.nl/fileadmin/peter...EDEBODYDEF.pdf

Peter

----------


## Dini Kuiper

Lijkt me heel nuttig, ik zal dit dan ook downlouden.

----------


## peteroomens

Voor download van deze gratis zelftestbrochure klik op: http://posturology.nl/fileadmin/user...d/brochure.pdf

Peter

----------

